# WISCRS HO Race



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

WISCRS in Gladstone, IL will be hosting a HO race on the 10th of November, 2012. Track will open at 9 am, lunch at 11:30 am with racing to start at 1 pm. Classes are as follows:

Brass Cars on the Oval - 12 volts
Skinny Fray on the Road Course - 20 volts - Plastic American Muscle car bodies.
Fray on the Road Course - 20 volts

Everyone is welcome to come and race and have a good time.


----------

